# Snowblower attachment



## Pantherhawk (Jan 23, 2019)

My agrifab LST 42c snow blower attachment is bogging in 3-4 inches of light snow. I replaced 56 inch belt and replaced the shear pins this year. The throttle is at full capacity and I operate the garden tractor at slow speed. The transmission is an automatic. This problem just occurred last week and today. I am not very mechanically inclined, I am attempting to trouble shoot instead of an expensive repair shop.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You say "the blower is bogging down"... Not the tractor engine but the blower itself?


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Could be the belt you replaced isn’t tensioned properly and slipping under load.


----------



## Pantherhawk (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is something slipping? Is it the belt that stops? But the pulleys keep turning?


----------

